# Luminous and Ominous 4 Stars after 36 reviews!



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

My brand new novel Luminous and Ominous has just become available on Amazon and Smashwords tonight!

It's an 82,000 word horror/sci fi novel. It sells for $2.99 on Amazon.

Here's the blurb:

If you had three days' warning of the end of civilization and a safe place to hide:

What would you take with you? Who would you save?

And who would you leave behind?

Henry Willingham and his friends have three days to make the most terrifying decisions of their lives. The world has been infected by an inescapable living nightmare of alien vegetation that will replace all life on Earth. They have to get everyone they love safely underground into a fallout shelter. Agonizing decisions must be made. There's not enough time. There's not enough room for everyone. Who will they save? Who will they leave behind?

How will they live with what they've done?

After hiding underground for a year, the last three survivors must brave the otherworldly infestation and travel through what used to be upstate New York struggling for their lives and their humanity.​
http://www.amazon.com/Luminous-and-Ominous-ebook/dp/B004D4ZOYG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1290306904&sr=8-1

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/30605

www.luminousandominous.com


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Grabbed a copy.  Looks interesting!


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

I just grabbed a sample.  I'll check it out tonight after the kids go to bed.  Congrats on the new release!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello Noah, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Manley (Nov 14, 2010)

I like the premise. Checking out the sample now. Thanks.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Valmore for picking it up!
And thanks everybody for checking out the sample.

I'm really hopeful for what the reaction is going to be once you all read the sample.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

It's 8 days since Luminous and Ominous first became available on amazon. I am expecting to receive my proof of the paperback in the next day or two. Hopefully I'll be able to approve that right away and get that out as well.

Initial sales are much stronger than they were for my first book. There aren't any reviews yet, but I'm sure they'll come soon.

Really, I'm just glad so many people have been willing to take a look and given my book a chance. I'm very proud of what I've created! 


EDIT: It was a great feeling to wake up this morning and see so many more copies sold! Thank you all so much!!!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

ooo ... looks like you have a banner up today!  It looks good!


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks! My friend Charity designed it for me.

Only one sale so far today (which is less than I normally have by this time of day) but hopefully lots of people are downloading the sample.

It's a very anxious feeling - releasing a book that you're proud of and have high expectations for, and waiting to see what the world thinks!


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

The book has gotten 3 reviews so far. All have been 4 star, and Amazon-certified. What's most exciting for me is that they've all asked me to consider written a sequel....So I'm seriously considering expanding the story into a trilogy now!


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

I really enjoyed the book and I have been brainstorming a trailer for it.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Kipp. I'm glad you enjoyed it, and I'd love to see what you would come up with.

I'd also like to let everyone know that I am giving away one free ebook copy of Luminous and Ominous a day. No purchase necessary. You can find the details here:

https://sites.google.com/site/noahkmullettegillman/home/luminous-and-ominous/win-a-free-digital-copy-of-luminous-and-ominous


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

The last couple of days have been wonderful for sales! Monday was the best sales day I've EVER had! I hope everyone enjoys the story.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

I had to buy it! 

Good story line, good reviews, good price - it's on my short TBR list!


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

The description hooked me.  I've clicked to purchase.  

Sorry I won't be able to write a review for a while.  I'm in the middle of one rather large novel and have two others in the wings.  Still, it's in the TBR list.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh, thank you both! 

Also, let me add that since the majority of my reviewers specifically asked me to - I'm planning a sequel now! 

(But the book stands on its own as it is.)


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

The book is featured on Kindle Nation today. http://kindlehomepage.blogspot.com/2011/01/if-you-had-three-days-warning-of-end-of.html

Sales have actually been really good. The best part is that I've been contacted by a number of readers on Amazon who have read and are reading the book. It's a pretty fantastic feeling to talk to "strangers" who like your writing.. and then you get to be friends! 

I'm also about 5,000 words into writing a sequel!


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Some of my readers on Amazon.com suggested that we have a book club event for people who have finished reading Luminous and Ominous.

I would be delighted if there are a few of you who would like to take part.

We are planning to start at 5 pm (EST) on Saturday February 5th. This gives everyone who might consider joining in a little under two weeks to finish reading the book. The event will be full of spoilers, so I don't suggest that anyone take part who hasn't finished reading it - there are some surprises at the end!

This is the amazon forum where we'll be holding the event:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/forum/cd/forum.html/ref=cm_cd_t_h_dp_t?ie=UTF8&cdForum=FxGQJYE1DY92MV&cdItems=25&cdThread=Tx1LEMAUXEZ9RA5

I ask that anyone who joins in bring either a question for me, for the other readers, or both!

The book can be purchased on Amazon.com here:

http://www.amazon.com/Luminous-and-Ominous-ebook/dp/B004D4ZOYG/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Do any of you guys know The Deepening? They do horror reviews. They just gave my book a great new review tonight. Looks like I'm in good company. The last few books they've reviewed were by King, Strand, and Cronin! I think I may have just got very lucky! 

http://www.thedeepening.com/horror/2011/02/16/book-review-%E2%80%98luminous-and-ominous%E2%80%99-by-noah-mullette-gillman/


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome Luminous & Ominous as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you, Harvey. In honor of our big day, I'd like to share this excerpt from the book. I hope you all enjoy it! 



He found the right door, but decided that he shouldn’t go in through the main entrance. After a little searching, he found the nearest employee door and used the axe to pry it open.

He was in an old hallway again. Maybe the same old hallway? He couldn’t know, but this one had seen a little more use. There were boot prints in the dirt.

He didn’t have the flashlight anymore, but there was a dim florescent light above him. The light was weak because of the hundreds of fly corpses that had accumulated in the plastic cover over the years. It needed to be cleaned. Still, at least the bodies were black and not purple.

He walked past the first door and to the second. He was beginning to become self-conscious again about his nudity. He was afraid of opening one of the doors and finding out what was inside.

When he got to the third door, the violet glow covering it stopped him in his tracks. The wood was covered in a thin netting of beautiful incandescent purple. It felt like staring into the open jaws of a crocodile.

He reached out for the door-knob and imagined he was wrapping his palm around an alligator’s tooth.

The door wasn’t locked.

The portal opened cleanly. The room inside was more beautiful than any interpretation of Heaven he’d even seen.

It was a triumphant glow of ultraviolet hues. Gentle and kind shades of purple and soothing blues massaged his eyes everywhere that he looked. It reminded him of tropical waters, and of the most beautiful sunsets – but finally free of the violence of the harsh influences of the color red. A part of him wanted to lie back into it, and just be absorbed in all of that luscious beauty. He wanted to be purple, to be blue… but he resisted. He knew that the only part he could have in that heaven was to play the part of its fertilizer. His body was the nutrition the beauty fed on, not the recipient of these many gifts.

In spite, he swung his axe through a nearby vine, slicing through it. Cornucopia Blue didn’t get angry. It didn’t defend itself. It magnificently continued to wave back and forth in its graceful pageant.

It occurred to Henry that Cornucopia Blue was more beautiful than anything from Earth. He’d never seen that in the movies. E.T was ugly. Klingons, Wookies, Predators – they were all ugly. The only pretty alien life anyone had ever dreamed up were those human-looking girls with blue or green skin. But really, those were just humans with blue or green skin. Henry suddenly felt the failure of imagination perpetrated by generations of humanity. They really had wasted the last few billion years…

Cornucopia Blue was more beautiful than anything from earth. It was more wonderful than anything we’d ever dreamed up. It was more worthy of life than humanity or…. Henry searched in his mind for the word. The cats came to mind and then he found it.

Cornucopia Blue was more worthy of life than Gaia was.

“Yeah, but fuck you anyway!” Henry shouted and swung the axe.

He liked that the handle was made of wood. It was like the trees and he were ganging up to chop a few purple vines down.

A minute later the floor was covered in severed vegetation. His arms were sore and he was sweating, but it felt good. He could finally begin to see the room behind the alien. There were stacks of cardboard boxes and the Cornucopia was devouring them. Inside the boxes there were DVDs and Blu-Ray discs. The Cornucopia was eating their packaging and leaving the shiny discs untouched. They stuck out; reflecting the colors of the alien invader on their surface.

As Henry saw the media overgrown with the roots and vines he thought again of his trip to South America and the ruined stone buildings besieged by the roots of massive trees. These were the ruins of his civilization forgotten in the jungle.

There was another door forward. Rather than reach out and touch the radiant aquamarine knob, Henry took his axe to it. He decided he would rather smash his way ahead.

He broke it open and found himself in Macy’s.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

I got talked into going on the 99 cent bandwagon for a week! 

If anyone wants a copy of my book for a price barely above free...... here's your chance!


----------



## Raybrite (Feb 9, 2011)

I downloaded your book just now. I will keep you informed. It is not the kind I usually read.
BTW. Mine are .99 also.
Ken


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

I hope you enjoy it! 

I'll take a look at yours too.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Finished this one a little over a week ago. Thoroughly enjoyed it. Very intelligently written.

P.S. When will the sequel be out?


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

I just got an incredible compliment from a reader on Amazon who goes by the user name "zebras":

"Noah, I feel that your characters were some of the most real people that came off of a page. They talked about things I could relate to in a way that was natural. I read an insane amount of romance novels, but the female characters hardly ever have issues like me, or interests like me. You will hardly ever read that a romance novel heroine actually reads romance novels herself as a good example. "


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm planning to publish two new novels this weekend so I'm putting Luminous and Ominous on sale until then! 

It's just .99 now. I hope you'll all take a look. I'll let you know about the new books very soon. You can get a sneak peek  of the new ones at www.brontosauruspluto.com


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Well, it's been a loooong time since I've bumped this thread. I took a break from promotion while working on writing my new series Farther Than We Dreamed.

However, Luminous and Ominous did earn a 4 star average over 36 reviews, most recently a 5 star review from no less than Batman writer Chuck Dixon.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

I appreciate that so many people have read this book and the reviews have been so kind. But maybe it's time for a few more?


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Aaaaane the book just got it's 37th review. yet another 5-Stars!


----------

